# Here is why



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is why every law abiding citizen should have a gun and know how to use it.Around Pittsburgh yesterday a disabled man in a wheelchair was working on his computer at 2:15 AM.A 19 year old criminal broke in his window and fired 2 shots at him,hitting him in the hand.The disabled man grabbed a .22 pistol and shot him once in the chest,killing him.The disabled man was not arrested.Police said it was a clear case of self defense.The criminals sister said he was a good boy and a good brother.Chalk one up for the honest citizen.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good boys and good brothers don't go around breaking into houses and shooting disabled people in wheelchairs.

I'm glad he got what he deserved. I hope the guy's hand heals ok.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Agreed!!!!! Jay thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Good boys and good brothers don't go around breaking into houses and shooting disabled people in wheelchairs.
> 
> I'm glad he got what he deserved. I hope the guy's hand heals ok.


Aye funny how when someone dies they're always the greatest person to have ever lived isn't it?









Obviously it's never nice to see the loss of human life, regardless of the circumstances. but I have to agree with you Jay, this case serves as a perfect example of how a firearm is an equaliser, had that poor disabled man one not had one in his possession (say he were unfortunate enough to live in a country where ownership of one is illegal, like the UK







) I hate to think how those events could have unfolded...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How did we ever get to a place and time where it is illegal to have a way to defend yourself against an attacker using superior force? When I was young, I never worried about attackers. But now that I'm old, almost anybody who's young and healthy would be using superior force against me. When I'm riding public transportation in certain areas, I am forced to choose between vulnerability to an attacker (not that uncommon around here) and having a (illegal) weapon on my person for defense.

I choose the latter. So I am a criminal. Pathetic, I think.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> How did we ever get to a place and time where it is illegal to have a way to defend yourself against an attacker using superior force? When I was young, I never worried about attackers. But now that I'm old, almost anybody who's young and healthy would be using superior force against me. When I'm riding public transportation in certain areas, I am forced to choose between vulnerability to an attacker (not that uncommon around here) and having a (illegal) weapon on my person for defense.
> 
> I choose the latter. So I am a criminal. Pathetic, I think.


What do you carry?







I empathise with your situation, over here it's all but illegal to defend yourself - weapon or no weapon - our legislation sides with the criminal!









Stupidly even relatively harmless things like pepper spray and tasers constitute _Section 5 Firearms_ over here; our laws don't distinguish between a Bazooka and a small can of pepper spray!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone that can get a concealed carry permit should get one before you cant!
Here, where I live, you can only carry concealed.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Anyone that can get a concealed carry permit should get one before you cant!
> Here, where I live, you can only carry concealed.


I see no reason why a citizen shouldn't have the freedom to carry both unconcealed and concealed pistols, but you can't escape the fact that if there is/are criminal(s) about, they're going to try and shoot/incapacitate you first!









Personally, given the right, I would choose to conceal my pistol...


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam you are right a firearm is the great equalizer.
God created man and Sam Colt made them equal.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was talking about a blade.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm never with out a blade legal or not. If not for defense it could provide a means for escape.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For the concerned uk citizen; the walking stick is the only tool you're allowed to carry for no other purpose than self-defence. However, self-defence with a mobile phone, set of keys or umbrella, is very acceptable (plus things like bags and ties). Also, we have the 'reasonable force' restrictions, which means any tool you're carrying (snooker cue, fishing rod, tennis racket etc.) is also acceptable to use, providing you're not carrying it for the sole purpose of self-defence. Self-defence is a basic human right, with a little imagination and training, most things can be dealt with ... however, gang attacks, knives and guns can be a lot more dangerous than normal one-on-one, and the current law essentially presumes the protagonist will not be carrying illegal weapons; this is why they can ban things like nunchukau and pocket knives, so when a group of kids are showing off to girls, and fists and feet start flying, you can rest assured that at least the best possible weapons are banned 'for your own safety'.


----------

